# Tons of Questions...Typical Newbie!



## MiamiMikePA (Jul 23, 2014)

Hey Guys,

Just curious approx. what size table would be needed to do a simple O-54 circle? Or 
O-60 using FastTrack?

Thanks
Mike


----------



## cole226 (Feb 8, 2013)

MiamiMikePA said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> Just curious approx. what size table would be needed to do a simple O-54 circle? Or
> O-60 using FastTrack?
> ...


mike,
probably 6' X 6' would do either. give u a little safety margin.:smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

It gets confusing asking twice in different threads, you should keep it in one thread.

An answer in here too,
http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=24490


----------



## MiamiMikePA (Jul 23, 2014)

Thanks for all of the info!

My bad Ed, shouldn't have put it in the other thread I guess. Thanks for all of your help!


----------



## MiamiMikePA (Jul 23, 2014)

So I started posting some threads and realized I have a ton of questions as I have no idea what I'm getting myself into. Basically I'm thinking about getting into this great hobby after a 20-25 year layoff from HO trains. At the time I was 8-13 so I remember nothing and my Uncle did most of the work. This time around I'm leaning toward O scale. I am going to buy one of the Lionel FastTrack RTR sets for my kids for under the tree, but am thinking about putting a layout up year round as well. So far I found an engine I love and that's basically where I am starting.

The Engine is a Lionel ES44AC Legacy. Knowing that I want this engine and the min is O-54 here are my questions...

I was told a 6x6 table would work if I wanted to do an O-60 circle in FastTrack. If I wanted to make the layout longer into an oval and not a circle is all that I'd have to do is split the circle and add straight pieces? Meaning I would just have to make the table longer depending on how many straight pieces I add. It seems like this is all that would need to be done, but I hope I am not over simplifying it.

As far as the transformer goes. Is there a minimum powered transformer I'd need? How big or how small can I go with this engine?

Is FastTrack the way to go? If not what are your suggestions? Can this engine be used on MTH track? Not sure about compatibility.

I'm sure more questions will pop up, but I guess this is a start.

Thanks
Mike


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

MiamiMikePA said:


> So I started posting some threads and realized I have a ton of questions as I have no idea what I'm getting myself into. Basically I'm thinking about getting into this great hobby after a 20-25 year layoff from HO trains. At the time I was 8-13 so I remember nothing and my Uncle did most of the work. This time around I'm leaning toward O scale. I am going to buy one of the Lionel FastTrack RTR sets for my kids for under the tree, but am thinking about putting a layout up year round as well. So far I found an engine I love and that's basically where I am starting.
> 
> The Engine is a Lionel ES44AC Legacy. Knowing that I want this engine and the min is O-54 here are my questions...
> 
> ...


In a way the transformer size is just like the track size, the bigger the better. But with the newer trains you might want to go a different route with the power, I just run a big transformer, and I have others but I run old school. Others will fill you in on what is available to you, the new school way of running the trains with all the new electronics they have.

On the table size, I would go with how much room you have for the layout, a lot start small and only end up going larger anyway. 
O takes up room, how much room do you have?


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Powering the trains.
Here is one for you to look at,
http://www.lionel.com/GettingStarted/LionelTechnology/legacy/legacyHome.cfm

Like I said others here are more knowledgeable than I am running this.

How big is your wallet I might add, trains do add up the $$$$ quite quickly.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

They will run on either Fastrack or the MTH or O gauge tube track.

Read through this it will either help you or confuse you more, like i said someone should chime in on the powering shortly.

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=12975&highlight=lionel+power+block

Edit,
That is talking about blocks I see now, might help you a little, probably not.

I am looking for other threads on the same question for you.


----------



## MiamiMikePA (Jul 23, 2014)

Haha Ed you are the best! Really appreciate all the info you have provided. Plan on reading through it all this evening. 

As far as room I currently have unlimited! The gf and I are looking for a new home but prob won't move for the next year or so. 

As far as budget it certainly isn't unlimited like the room currently. I have in my head I'd like to spend $1000 to start. This is the breakdown I'm thinking so far...

Engine $455
Caboose $67
Track $117

Which leaves me with about 360 for a power supply and whatever else I may need. The table won't cost me anything as my old man just retired and is going to build it for me. Also those prices are prob a little high as I'm going by list price. My supplier and I do business together so I'm sure he'll hook me up a little.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Unlimited room?
No such thing! 

How about one in the living room, one of our members custom Christmas train,


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Another one of his,


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

There is a lot to think about thats for sure. But you got your mind set on a legacy engine. With that if you want all the bells and whistles that go with the legacy, you'll need a control system. That costs money. You can run it in conventional but will loose some of the function. You can always add the control system later. As for track, I like the old school tubular o track. Cheaper and works fine. You can save a buck or too . Transformer , what do you expect to add or do with the layout? Lights operating accessories etc. All eat up power. If you go command, you'll only need a brick, maybe. If you start out in conventional, there are a bunch of transformer s depending on your need and what you plan for the future. What do you want and where do you plan on going? Then we can recommend stuff. Have fun and welcom!


----------



## MiamiMikePA (Jul 23, 2014)

To start I think my intent is to run a pretty simple o-60 oval. Don't plan on getting into a very elaborate layout until I move and see how much space I will ultimately have. For now I'm think about a 10' x 6' table, which I'm thinking should be a good start. The initial plan was to just use a conventional transformer until the move then integrate the legacy system. Don't want to get too complex in the beginning until I know what I'm doing a bit. I plan to add some operating accessories, but probably pretty slowly and not too many again until the move. Realistically looking at moving in the next 1-2 years. Since I have absolutely nothing I'd rather invest in some trains in the beginning and then more into the layout later. I think the part I'm stuck on the most right now is the transformer. Is the Legacy control in addition to a transformer or does it generate power?

Also, I am buying one of the Fastrack RTR sets for under the Christmas tree for the kids. Since it will be o-36 track I will leave it attached to a 6'x4' separate platform that only comes out during Christmas for the kids. The set comes with the cw-80 transformer. Will I be able to use this for my permanent layout or do I need something more powerful?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

The transformer for either TMCC/Legacy or MTH DCS is a plain AC transformer. Of course, these are also perfectly appropriate for conventional operation as well.

Any of the command systems require you also have a transformer, here's a couple of good transformers that should serve you well for some time to come.

MRC Pure Dual Power AC









MTH Z4000


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

The legacy control is an add on. If you spend money on a transformer, get a good one as grj said. But maybe, its a long shot, the cw 80 might work for now. Try it, if its only one train it might do for a bit. As you add stuff you can put a better transformer on the to buy list.


----------

